# How does a "float week" work in Hyatt?



## cookinmamma (Apr 23, 2008)

Just looking. . . . but I saw a Pinion Point 2000 point week for sale as an "annual float week" and don't understand what that means.  

What would your HRPP be if you buy a floating week?   I did read the rules and still don't get it.  

Also, if Pinion Point is not listed as one of the resorts currently having "floating weeks" under the rules, then can this ad be legit, or am I missing more than I think I'm missing


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 23, 2008)

cookinmamma said:


> Just looking. . . . but I saw a Pinion Point 2000 point week for sale as an "annual float week" and don't understand what that means.
> 
> What would your HRPP be if you buy a floating week?   I did read the rules and still don't get it.
> 
> Also, if Pinion Point is not listed as one of the resorts currently having "floating weeks" under the rules, then can this ad be legit, or am I missing more than I think I'm missing



The ad must be wrong.   NO  FLOATING WEEKS at Sedona. 

You buy a fixed week which like all hyatt you can trade it in for the use of your points at other hyatt  resorts.

I might have access to a friend who is thinking of selling their 2000 point sedona week send me a PM if you would like more info.

What is the ad say? How much for 2000 point week


----------



## PA- (Apr 23, 2008)

at one of the resale sites (myresortnetwork or redweek, don't remember), there's a reseller that lists a "float" week at every Hyatt property.  I suspect they're looking for buyers, with the intent to try to find a week for them if they get someone interested.  Most of the large resellers sell from each other's inventory if they find a buyer and get a commission.


----------



## cookinmamma (Apr 23, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> What is the ad say? How much for 2000 point week



The ad says $17,500 for 2000 points - -  thanks for your reply! 

C


----------



## cookinmamma (Apr 23, 2008)

PA- said:


> at one of the resale sites (myresortnetwork or redweek, don't remember), there's a reseller that lists a "float" week at every Hyatt property.  I suspect they're looking for buyers, with the intent to try to find a week for them if they get someone interested.  Most of the large resellers sell from each other's inventory if they find a buyer and get a commission.



Thx PA.  I think I've seen that too & today was just curious enough to read the rules to see what float meant. . .  and then saw it's only available at 3 or so resorts.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 23, 2008)

cookinmamma said:


> The ad says $17,500 for 2000 points - -  thanks for your reply!
> 
> C



C,

Thats a good price fro a 2000 point week especially at Sedona where the Mf's are low low low.

I do hope you get it soon


----------



## cookinmamma (Apr 24, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> C,
> 
> Thats a good price fro a 2000 point week especially at Sedona where the Mf's are low low low.
> 
> I do hope you get it soon



I'm afraid I'm only allowed to window shop right now. . . but you never know what I'll find.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 24, 2008)

cookinmamma said:


> I'm afraid I'm only allowed to window shop right now. . . but you never know what I'll find.



Do not window shop to long you never know more and more demand is for big hyatt weeks 2200 and 2000 wait too long and the word is getting out especially all the new Hyatt resorts being built or going to be built.

I'm all bought out but I sit on 4400 points plus have access to another 4400 and 8800 points through friends and associates.

I love HYATT keep building and building Hyatt ALL bonus places for my family.


----------



## PA- (Apr 24, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> Do not window shop to long you never know more and more demand is for big hyatt weeks 2200 and 2000 wait too long and the word is getting out especially all the new Hyatt resorts being built or going to be built.
> 
> I'm all bought out but I sit on 4400 points plus have access to another 4400 and 8800 points through friends and associates.
> 
> I love HYATT keep building and building Hyatt ALL bonus places for my family.




Where/when have you been using all those points, Carmel?  I'm just now trying to book my first trip within Hyatt using points that aren't even yet in my name.  Plus I have friends that own that want to rent me their points and make reservations for me, so I have the points if I can find what I want.  I also have other timeshare vacations booked, so I have more options than time right now.

We're thinking of using some points to stay right here in our home town (San Antonio) for a few days this summer with a bunch of friends and just hang at the resort and do SeaWorld.  Not a very exciting use of our points, I know.  I'm also on a wait list for Carmel in July (4 day mid-week) but I'm not holding my breath.

I may add 1 or 2 more Gold or above if availability is there for the weeks I want, I'll be watching over the next 6 months and decide at that time.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 25, 2008)

PA- said:


> Where/when have you been using all those points, Carmel?  I'm just now trying to book my first trip within Hyatt using points that aren't even yet in my name.  Plus I have friends that own that want to rent me their points and make reservations for me, so I have the points if I can find what I want.  I also have other timeshare vacations booked, so I have more options than time right now.
> 
> We're thinking of using some points to stay right here in our home town (San Antonio) for a few days this summer with a bunch of friends and just hang at the resort and do SeaWorld.  Not a very exciting use of our points, I know.  I'm also on a wait list for Carmel in July (4 day mid-week) but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> I may add 1 or 2 more Gold or above if availability is there for the weeks I want, I'll be watching over the next 6 months and decide at that time.



PA,

You can always find weeks you just have to plan ahead and work at it a little it is such a easy system. (send me a PM and I I would be more that happy to keep my eyes open for you)

Even though we live here in Carmel we do have friends stay here in Carmel when the house is Full. We have traded Four Seasons for Beaver Creek Hyatt.

We love Tahoe,Carmel and when you want to go during the best seasons you will need that 2200 or 2000 full weeks.  Most of the time we can do many 4 days or 11 day trips tahoe and Carmel 2 or 4 night. Also use 1300 points sometimes for a II trade if I feel like it.

Good luck on the 4th of July here in Carmel (not great weather here in Carmel) I would suggest September or Early October best weather here in Carmel NOT the 4th of July.

I love Hyatt I will be picking up more points in about 3 years as soon as Hyatt starts building Maui and Bermuda how can you go wrong????

4400 is just perfect for our family, but having access from friends and associates that own hyatt some years we can use their points an other times they use our points. Yes lots of trust and true friendship but if you have the points all coming in at different times you cant go wrong points are points you just need to learn to maximize them.

You will find the  availability  just do some planning I have never had a problem in getting the dates I needed of course IM not trying to get 51,52 or 7 in ASPEN!!!


----------

